# PRP 26d or 27g



## RasG (Jan 27, 2019)

I am a PRP holder and need to apply permanent residency for my 2 major children who are on relative's visa. It seems 26d only applies to dependents of a Citizen can I then use 27g? Thank you


----------



## _michelle_m (8 mo ago)

RasG said:


> I am a PRP holder and need to apply permanent residency for my 2 major children who are on relative's visa. It seems 26d only applies to dependents of a Citizen can I then use 27g? Thank you


Yes you can. I'm still waiting for feedback since Jan 2020 though.


----------

